# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помогите с базой данных

## Booooo

SQL дамп для Shop-Script FREE, при импорте базы вот такую ошибку пишет:mad: зараза:
__________________________________________________  _____
Ошибка

Вероятно, SQL-запрос содержит ошибку. При наличии таковой, ниже будет выведена ошибка MySQL-сервера, облегчающая диагностику проблемы.
ERROR: Незакрытая кавычка @ 129
STR: `
SQL: -- &amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&a  mp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp  ;#65533;
REPLACE INTO `SS_categories` ( `categoryID` , `name`,`parent`,`products_count`,`description`,`pi  cture`,`products_count_admin`) VALUES ('1', 'acura',0,3,'','thumb_2053347.jpg',3);


SQL-запрос: 

-- &amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&a  mp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp;#65533;&amp  ;#65533; REPLACE INTO `SS_categories` ( `categoryID` , `name`,`parent`,`products_count`,`description`,`pi  cture`,`products_count_admin`) VALUES ('1', 'acura',0,3,'','thumb_2053347.jpg',3); 

Ответ MySQL: 
#1062 - Duplicate entry '1' for key 1
__________________________________________________  ___
Это готовая база, для сайта

----------

